
What Is Hyperledger? - PetrolMan
https://blockgeeks.com/guides/what-is-hyperledger/
======
CaseInsensitive
Here's a good comment that I found on Reddit, contrasting Ethereum and
Hyperledger:

\---

Hyperledger isn't a specific technology. It's a Linux Foundation banner
project for multiple blockchain and DLT technologies, each of which have
different characteristics:

See
[https://www.hyperledger.org/projects](https://www.hyperledger.org/projects)

The common theme to them all is that they are permissioned, and none involve
cryptocurrencies.

Monax's Burrow project (formerly ErisDB) was recently accepted, which is a
permissioned EVM (Ethereum virtual machine) node implementation. So now the
other Hyperledger projects have the option of integrating an Ethereum virtual
machine into their codebases too.

[https://github.com/hyperledger/burrow](https://github.com/hyperledger/burrow)

Fabric is the dominant project within HL. It was developed as OpenChain by IBM
and contributed to Hyperledger at inception, and has been working towards a
1.0 release which is imminent. It is the basis of the IBM Blockchain
commercial offering, and is getting a lot of traction in Enterprise settings.

[https://www.ibm.com/blockchain/](https://www.ibm.com/blockchain/)

The primary aim of the Enterprise Ethereum Alliance (EEA) is to build an
extension/variant of the public Ethereum specification to cover the additional
use-cases which Enterprises need to get into production - along the themes of
scalability (usually just pluggable consensus), privacy and confidentiality
and permissioning. JPM Quorum is an example of an Ethereum fork seeking to
meet those needs:

[https://github.com/jpmorganchase/quorum](https://github.com/jpmorganchase/quorum)

Many of us see all of the public/consortium/private use-cases as being
something which will likely converge over the next few years. Sufficiently
modular codebases should be able to handle them all, with dynamic composition
of components. We are working towards the creation of an extended Ethereum
meeting all those needs.

\---

~~~
Instructor
It would be funny if someone creates a cryptocurrency by forking Sawtooth or
Fabric.

------
PetrolMan
This article might be a wake up call for anyone that still doubts the utility
of such projects, and the amount of research that goes into them.

